# How much sense does this make?



## PES+ (Nov 16, 2006)

Here in New England logging is at a standstill.......pulp down the tubes and hardwood saw logs lousy. The mechanical havesters are still running to pay their lease payments and are breaking 2 to 5 hoses per month and dumping 100 gallons of hydraulic oil per hose. Now how many loggers running their oilers wide open does it take to dump 100 gallons of bar and chain oil on the ground a month?
 :bang: 

stupid or am I just behind the times?


----------



## tbst (Nov 16, 2006)

Sounds pretty stupid. And a lot.


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 16, 2006)

Good thing that we are getting EPA mandated saws too. :jester: Can't wait.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 16, 2006)

Are they using a mineral oil based hydro fluid?


----------



## Monk (Nov 16, 2006)

*5 loggers*

I burn about 20 gallon of Bar and chain oil a month if not more, and for them to dump out a 100 gallon they aren't paying much attention.


----------



## begleytree (Nov 16, 2006)

oil spills usually look like more than there really was spilled. I can pour a qt of oil on the garage floor and it'll about cover the whole floor in time. it will look like you dumped a 5 gallon bucket full though.
-Ralph


----------



## jon72 (Nov 17, 2006)

Urbicide said:


> Good thing that we are getting EPA mandated saws too. :jester: Can't wait.


Wait till you run one of those overpriced junks.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 17, 2006)

Thats why I sold my logging business. Most machines don't even have 100 gallon capacity in one hydro tank, you need to check your numbers. I have a hydrostat dozer and the whole system doesn't hold but 19 gallons! To dump that much hydro oil they would have to be asleep at the controlls. I do agree that it is stupid to continue to work at those prices, let the bank come get the crap.


----------



## Timbercutter (Nov 19, 2006)

To dump that much oil out of a machine you need to fire the operator. Somebody is not paying attention,we blow lines,tear them off,ect,but never have dropped over five gallons and that was just because we were trying to get back to a better place to work on the machine


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 23, 2006)

*hmmm*

Depends on if I tighten my darned oil cap tight enough, lmao. Don't you hate it when your sawing and you look down to see all your oil dumping out? Damn


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 23, 2006)

PEST said:


> stupid or am I just behind the times?




Probably both. Your numbers are BS. What sort of green weenie tree hugging agenda do you have?


----------



## Husky372 (Nov 23, 2006)

Not hard to spill that much. Guy I am subbing for blew a 6 wire main hydro line. Caught it right away and lost 50 gallons. If any slower he could have lost alot more. It is a 500 gallon tank.


----------



## jon72 (Nov 24, 2006)

What kinda machine has a 500 gal. hydro tank?


----------



## Husky372 (Nov 24, 2006)

Timbco harvester.


----------



## PES+ (Nov 27, 2006)

*Dunno*



Husky137 said:


> Probably both. Your numbers are BS. What sort of green weenie tree hugging agenda do you have?



I guess I'm the kind of green weenie that watches independents dropping out of logging due to regulation but an uneven playing field given to the guys that are working for the big machinery companies without realizing it.

I am for the little guy amking a living and taking care in what he does in a woodlot and am dumbfounded that the big name machine companies are given different treatment.

There is a gravel pit close by here that OSHA harrassed to death and it just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 27, 2006)

I know lots of independents running big machinery. Since when did efficiency become screwing the little guy?


----------

